# Who makes this Rough in valve



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't do the plumbing in this house and they guy that hired me bought it likes this. Original builder went belly up. 

This is in a house that has Delta everywhere else even matter bath has Delta rough in. Looks to be a temp control since there are 4 volume controls. Any idea on what brand. I've contacted Delta and they claim is not theirs. I


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Grohe?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hansgrohe ... http://www.amazon.com/Hansgrohe-HG06428000-Preferred-Raindance-Rough-In/dp/B001QGJST6


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

grohe.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you. 

Funny thing is that I took that picture to 3 different supply houses and they had no clue. lol.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

3KP said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Funny thing is that I took that picture to 3 different supply houses and they had no clue. lol.


You're welcome.


----------



## pipe-it-up (Feb 7, 2015)

grohe i box


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

pipe-it-up said:


> grohe i box


Nope ... and ibox is by Hansgrohe, not Grohe. Round valve with a green mortar shield.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

chonkie is right on that one. The i box is round, with a green plastic tile guard. It is probably something the homeowner saw on line. To get repair parts you have to call Serbia !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pipe-it-up said:


> grohe i box


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------

